

Ask HN: Where are you finding technical information about the oil spill? - ra88it

BP is supposedly attempting the 'top kill' procedure today, and I really don't know where I should go for updates. Do any of you have a strong preference for a specific data source?
======
px
"BP Agrees to Show ‘Top Kill’ Live"

[http://thelede.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/05/26/bp-agrees-to-
sho...](http://thelede.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/05/26/bp-agrees-to-show-top-
kill-live/)

However, there is still some question as to whether they will be trying today
at all.

